# Cleveland OH, anyone familiar with this trainer?



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

http://lorenzosdogtrainingteam.com/default.asp

An acquaintance who knows I'm getting a puppy suggested this training facility. It looks like basic obedience and protection training are their core interests. I'm not yet convinced I'll be using them, but I was curious if anyone had any experience with them. Thank you.


----------



## big_dog7777 (Apr 6, 2004)

I thought this was a guy that I went to a Bernard Flinks seminar with, but it is not. If nobody posts information, I'll shoot an e-mail to some people out that way that I went to the seminar with and get opinions for you.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks, really appreciate it


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

Never heard of it but I dunno. I'm on the fence. Did you see the basic price for retrieve?

Basic Retrieving/Tracking 
Averaging 10 sessions at $150/hour

Um...is that a misprint? 10x150 = 1500. That's crazy.

They don't post their prices for regular basic classes either. Seems everything is personal sessions, not group sessions which I guess is a personal preference to whomever.

What's up with the dogs for sale too? Is this how lots of training facilities work? 

$25 dollar fee just for an over the phone eval.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland OH, anyone familiar with this traine*

I only did a quick read of the site, but I thought that those were prices for if he did the training himself instead of in class









I'm pretty certain I'm going to use K9-U but I was curious about this trainer because he / they are based in the Cleveland area and I'd never heard about them before.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Cleveland OH, anyone familiar with this traine*

I've never heard of them. But I would be very skeptical of someone selling "fully obedience trained on/off leash" dogs that are only *4-9 months old*.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland OH, anyone familiar with this traine*



> Originally Posted By: Chris WildI've never heard of them. But I would be very skeptical of someone selling "fully obedience trained on/off leash" dogs that are only *4-9 months old*.


No kidding!







At 8 months Flash is starting to get ballsy enough to test his boundaries (and make my blood boil in the process). He's just at that age. I imagine the only way to have a "fully trained, on/off leash" pup of that age is to basically scare them into being robots scared to blink, let alone act like *gasp* a puppy/dog! That's sad, actually.


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Cleveland OH, anyone familiar with this traine*



> Originally Posted By: BluewolfI only did a quick read of the site, but I thought that those were prices for if he did the training himself instead of in class
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did K9-U for puppy classes and you read my thread on that. I'm going to try the cleveland all breed one for obedience and I'll let you know how that goes.


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Cleveland OH, anyone familiar with this traine*

I go to Cleveland all breed for obedience and conformation. I have been told it is not gsd friendly, but I find everyone helpful and consistant.

I don't care for petsmart or k9-u


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Cleveland OH, anyone familiar with this traine*

Yeah I know a few people who've dnoe their CGC at Cleveland all breed.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland OH, anyone familiar with this traine*

Chasethedog, Wrenny shared his opinion about K9-U's puppy classes with me. I was still considering the adolescent pup classes with them. Can you share which age group / classes did not agree with you? Also, could you elaborate on not being "shepherd friendly"?


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Cleveland OH, anyone familiar with this traine*

http://www.excelk9.com/index.html

I found this one. It was in todays paper. They are mainly for ohio dog training but they have a family dog training section too. So I sent them email for further info including rates and schedule.


----------



## Bluewolf (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Cleveland OH, anyone familiar with this traine*

The Family Dog section looks interesting. For a minute I thought they only did corrective training, but they offer basic and advanced obedience too. Please post your findings once they email you back


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Cleveland OH, anyone familiar with this traine*



> Originally Posted By: BluewolfChasethedog, Wrenny shared his opinion about K9-U's puppy classes with me. I was still considering the adolescent pup classes with them. Can you share which age group / classes did not agree with you? Also, could you elaborate on not being "shepherd friendly"?


The whole shepherd being aggressinve thing lingers with some folks. I took a household class that insisted that I alpha role my 6mos puppy to control his behavior and show I'm boss, before he "turns on me." Sometimes I hate seeing them with their whipped goldens. 

But I do really like the obedience and conformation judges.


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Cleveland OH, anyone familiar with this traine*

I'm still on the fence with k9 since half the time we had two different instructors which was bad. One was great with training and the other just wasn't a people person.

Anyways. Excel emailed me back. They offer that training but its mostly private lessons, 75$ an hour. So it's not an actual class.


----------

